# Is this even possible? (Single vs double coat question.)



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I am pretty sure Maisy is a ACD mix. The other parts are more than likely something with some sort of terrier, they thought schnauzer, and some of you have agreed, but she isn't getting very big (30# at 6.5 months, and she hasn't gained much weight in the last 1.5 months), so maybe mini schnauzer or maybe something else as well to keep the size down. 

Anyway, she seems to have a single coat not a double coat. She sheds like none other (which I know both coat types do,) she doesn't blow her coat, but her coat feels like a single coat, its really thin on her sides and legs (you can see her skin without even moving any hair) and she doesn't seem to have an undercoat. Yet on her neck its really thick and plush and I cant tell if there is an undercoat there or not. Is it even possible genetically for a ACD/Schnauzer cross to get a single coat? Both are double coated breeds.

Or is it possible she will get a double coat once she gets her full adult coat? 

Or maybe she has something else in her breeding that had a single coat...

I'm so confused, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My pup's "jacket" (back and sides) is still thin after shedding out his puppy coat fully a couple months ago. I think this is probably pretty normal for adolescents for certain coat types when their puppy coat is gone, but the adult coat isn't fully in.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

So as of right now she has 0 undercoat anywhere. I took her outside and brushed her today, and even though her pants and ruff are ridiculously thick, it is only a single coat. Is it possible she will get a double coat or am I doomed to a single coated dog? (Not that it is a problem, I would have sworn though, considering what her suspected breed mix is, she would have been double coated.

In case anyone forgot what she looked like.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone else think there may be a touch of spaniel in her? It may explain the coat type she has...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Does anyone else think there may be a touch of spaniel in her? It may explain the coat type she has...


Spaniels have double coats. At least the springers and cockers do. Watson doesn't have a ton of undercoat, but it's there.

Eta: looking at her pic, I see a terrier coat, or a single coat like some of the toy breeds with single coats. No spaniel in that coat at all.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you thought of a poodle type mix?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I was thinking the Poodle mix in there somewhere also. My Schnauzer/Poodles have a single coat. 

Maisy reminds me very much of Eddee ... especially her face! ..........






and even though I do not know what is in Eddee's mix other than Schnauzer ... he also has very thin hair on his legs, stomach, and underarms. You can see his skin. I have to be very careful how I cut his hair or he would look bald. Lol!

Maybe Maisy is a Schnauzer/Party Poodle/ACD mix?

Whatever she is she is really gorgeous in my eyes!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree on the poodle mix too.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I considered poodle, but I just don't see it when I look at her in real life. And about the trimming, I keep wanting to trim her up, but then I remember her hair is thin enough that I can see her skin (which is ticked) I'm afraid if I shaved her she would pass (to uneducated eyes) as a small Dalmatian. Haha. 

Working cow dogs are popular in the area where I got her, so I keep trying to think what someone might cross to get her if they did it intentionally.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Even though its been awhile, if anyone has lost sleep over this topic (haha) or anything, its official, the groomer said Miss Corn Dog has a double coat even though its not much of one. She's been shedding like crazy right now.


----------

